# Wedding, Aspen CO



## Robin Usagani (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I was the assistant for this wedding.  The photographer is Trevor Brown.  Super talented guy.  I wasnt even the 2nd photographer.  I was just the guy who carry the bag around, bring him other body, other lens, hold the flash, reflector etc.  So I barely shot anything.  When I did shoot it was hard to get a perfect angle and perfect light because I dont want to be in Trevor line of sight.  I could only carry around one camera for my self so I always get stuck with 1 lens.  But anyway.. Enjoy!


----------



## thierry (Jun 29, 2011)

love the shots.. nice!


----------



## camz (Jun 29, 2011)

8,9,10 and 11 Schwetty...I think you need to compensate a little bit more for the fill light - a bit much.  Maybe some blacks or instead use brightness profoundly more in post. 

Nice location!


----------



## cnutco (Jun 29, 2011)

I too shoot 3rd camera and I find myself putting down my cameras to help out the #1 or #2.  I am there to learn and I feel that is part of learning.

Glad to hear that you are having fun.  That is what counts, because it will show in the photos!


----------



## Deo (Jun 29, 2011)

nice shots!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice!  

I'll be coming through there from FL en route to CA on bike, can't wait.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 29, 2011)

Make sure you go trough the Gleenwood Canyon (I-70).  Gorgeous!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Make sure you go through the Gleenwood Canyon (I-70).  Gorgeous!



*Thank you very much* for that tip.  My bike will be loaded with cam gear, even an umbrella LoL. Hope to get some pics. I'll be burning a few days in Boulder/Denver and flat hitting the turns hard through the rockies and ending around Durango.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 29, 2011)

Pm me when you are about to be here.  Maybe we can do something.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Pm me when you are about to be here.  Maybe we can do something.



Will do!


----------



## EGphoto (Jun 30, 2011)

I really like the shots of the cake. Great tones and contrast!


----------



## tibrunner (Jun 30, 2011)

They a re all great photos!  I really like them, but what the heck is that thing in the background on 7? It is quite distracting.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2011)

tibrunner said:


> They a re all great photos!  I really like them, but what the heck is that thing in the background on 7? It is quite distracting.


It is the ski lift (not the gondola on the other pic).


----------



## tgeske (Jul 5, 2011)

May I ask what "one lens" you did bring?  You did a great job!


----------



## TerryKylePhotography (Jul 5, 2011)

Considering the limitation you had you did quite well.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2011)

I used 70-200 f/2.8L IS and 35L.  What I was saying was I didnt have 2 bodies and I didnt have the luxury to shoot 2 lenses at any time.  I can only change my lens when I have the chance when the photographer doesnt need me to do stuff.


----------



## maxkennedy (Jul 21, 2011)

What if they wanted to shoot literally on the Rocky mountains? Or are they off limits to the plebs?


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

I love the groom and detail shots.


----------

